# Which FoxPro is best for me?



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of reading and searching online but I would love some first hand experience. I want a Foxpro to hunt coyotes with, but I'd also like to be able to use it to call in stuff for the purpose of taking pictures. I want to try out the wife's nice camera on some elk, or whatever else I can call in. I feel like some of them are overkill, but I'd also like the versatility to be able go call in a lot of different stuff. I feel like the ability to hold 1,000 calls is way overkill. I have some Cabela's gift cards and my birthday is coming up.

What are your thoughts? What has worked for you?

Respectfully,

Chris


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing to remember, most of the Foxpro e-callers operate off a micro SD card

You can take a wildfire or spitfire that only hold a few sounds and use different micro cards for different situations. So one card could hold your predator sounds or 2 or 3 of them. Then one card for elk and deer sounds or turkey sounds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If I were looking for a new caller. I would be buying a Fusion. That remotes interface is much more intuitive than other models. The unit is still fairly small but is plenty loud.

My caller (its an older fusion) only has 30-35 sounds on it. Of that only 10 get used very often. But I would still opt for the fusion because of the remote. But I am not in the market. I can not justify the cost for the amount I use the e call.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My two cents... It all depends on where you call, if you're living and calling in wide open areas, get the loudest one they make. I have a Crossfire, it has all the bells and whistles one man needs, foxbang, foxfade , and foxcast, it will hold 500 sounds. If I had to choose another one, I would go with the loudest one they make. The Crossfire is loud but not enough in my opinion. I have been thinking about getting a extra speaker for it, but I really don't want to carry and thing else.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!! Been youtubing a ton and I was set on one then realized the video was old and it was discontinued. DOH! Gonna keep looking. Might hit Cabela's tomorrow to grab one. Going to at least look at a few. I like the USB capabilities and features. However I'm going to research those other brands now too. Thanks everyone.

As for location it will be used on the wide open plains, in the mountains, and once or twice a year in the NV desert.

Rick that fusion looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Get a shockwave









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

The remote is top notch!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Shockwave has the same remote as the fusion. I have hunted over a shockwave a lot with a good friend who has one. I would not hesitate on buying one. I would rather save the $100.00 and get the smaller fusion though.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Rick Howard said:


> Shockwave has the same remote as the fusion. I have hunted over a shockwave a lot with a good friend who has one. I would not hesitate on buying one. I would rather save the $100.00 and get the smaller fusion though.


I'm looking at the Prarie Blaster now.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rock some heads with that thing. I have not had a the pleasure of hunting over the PB. Is it really significantly louder?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, but I must say this. Why does everyone want so much volume ?? I would rather just make more stands to cover an area and not sit on my arse for so long in one spot, lol A coyote can hear well over a mile away , without something being that loud !!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok so I went to Cabela's to meet up with a buddy and get a rifle back that he borrowed. As I was haunting the Foxpro section I was really liking the fusion. However the ole lady has been REALLY REALLY good about my gun purchases this year and was a little less keen on spending $500 on a predator call. I also realized I just couldn't justify it at the moment. However! I saw the Wildfire 2 was on sale for $149 down from $199. It was the last one so I figured what the heck. For my needs it seems perfect. Great reviews, and preloaded with 35 calls. Honestly how many do I really need? It came loaded with every call I already wanted too. I can't wait to try it out, hopefully this weekend. I appreciate all the help fellas!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry, but I must say this. Why does everyone want so much volume ?? I would rather just make more stands to cover an area and not sit on my arse for so long in one spot, lol A coyote can hear well over a mile away , without something being that loud !!!!


I like buying stuff just because. I don't have to buy a pb. It's just a tool for an obsessive hobby.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> Ok so I went to Cabela's to meet up with a buddy and get a rifle back that he borrowed. As I was haunting the Foxpro section I was really liking the fusion. However the ole lady has been REALLY REALLY good about my gun purchases this year and was a little less keen on spending $500 on a predator call. I also realized I just couldn't justify it at the moment. However! I saw the Wildfire 2 was on sale for $149 down from $199. It was the last one so I figured what the heck. For my needs it seems perfect. Great reviews, and preloaded with 35 calls. Honestly how many do I really need? It came loaded with every call I already wanted too. I can't wait to try it out, hopefully this weekend. I appreciate all the help fellas!


Take it back before you open it and get a little better model . I have the wildfire 2 and volume is not that great :frusty: . I can get much more volume out of my mouth blown calls . Listen to what the others on here have said and step up ..If the others are too lud you can turn em down , cant go past max volume on the cheap model .


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

C2C said:


> Take it back before you open it and get a little better model . I have the wildfire 2 and volume is not that great :frusty: . I can get much more volume out of my mouth blown calls . Listen to what the others on here have said and step up ..If the others are too lud you can turn em down , cant go past max volume on the cheap model .


No, it's an hour drive and I have to agree with CNC about volume. I'm not trying to play to a rock concert. For the amount I hunt it's not worth an extra $150 for the next model. My money goes into guns.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry, but I must say this. Why does everyone want so much volume ?? I would rather just make more stands to cover an area and not sit on my arse for so long in one spot, lol A coyote can hear well over a mile away , without something being that loud !!!!


 Ed, some of us aren't as spunky as you, running up and down mountains and such. I only can sit and call for fifteen minutes on a stand, after that I am pretty much done so I prefer to have a little extra volume to reach out and get their attention. One day I am going to set my caller out and see exactly how far the volume travels, I know the first time I left the call a hundred yards behind me I was a little disappointed with the volume, at least the remote worked.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

We just tested it in a field and sat 100 yards away...its plenty loud to our ears, Im certain an animal with superior hearing will hear it. Perhaps some of you need to get those ears checked after your early bird special, before bingo.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Indiana Jones, I hope it works out for you. I know it's a lot of money for a good ecaller but like the old saying goes: you get what you pay for... I could kick myself for not spending an extra two hundred dollars and getting the best caller money can buy! The Crossfire is good, but when you add extra sounds and now I am thinking about a foxjack and an external speaker. 400+100+65+80=$645 not including tax. And don't kid yourself about not needing extra sounds, Yeah you might not need them, but you'll be buying some. Sound advice from good people shouldn't be taken for granted. Just saying...

I seen this old man at the grocery store last week and he had this awesome shirt, it said:
" I don't need Google, my wife knows everything!"


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Indiana Jones, I hope it works out for you. I know it's a lot of money for a good ecaller but like the old saying goes: you get what you pay for... I could kick myself for not spending an extra two hundred dollars and getting the best caller money can buy! The Crossfire is good, but when you add extra sounds and now I am thinking about a foxjack and an external speaker. 400+100+65+80=$645 not including tax. And don't kid yourself about not needing extra sounds, Yeah you might not need them, but you'll be buying some. Sound advice from good people shouldn't be taken for granted. Just saying...
> 
> I seen this old man at the grocery store last week and he had this awesome shirt, it said:
> " I don't need Google, my wife knows everything!"


Im well aware of the adage, it's one of my favorites. I have no illusions that the Wildfire 2 is a Prairie Blaster, but this one will suit my needs for the time being. Predator hunting is far from my main hobby. I plan to start 3-gun soon and my money is going into guns and optics for the time being. 35 sounds is plenty for my usage and infrequent trips.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry, but I must say this. Why does everyone want so much volume ?? I would rather just make more stands to cover an area and not sit on my arse for so long in one spot, lol A coyote can hear well over a mile away , without something being that loud !!!!


Most of the time I do not play the call very loud. 1/2 volume is common. However, our rolling terrain, big woods, when there is snow on those trees, it's windy, or any combination of those things I may want a little extra volume. It's nice that when I do crank it up a bit I am not running the call a max.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Ed, some of us aren't as spunky as you, running up and down mountains and such. I only can sit and call for fifteen minutes on a stand, after that I am pretty much done so I prefer to have a little extra volume to reach out and get their attention. One day I am going to set my caller out and see exactly how far the volume travels, I know the first time I left the call a hundred yards behind me I was a little disappointed with the volume, at least the remote worked.


Eric, with a bad back, I would think you would be better off using a lower volume and move in less time. I still prefer to make closer stands and not so loud, and I have called in my share for 40 yrs.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> No, it's an hour drive and I have to agree with CNC about volume. I'm not trying to play to a rock concert. For the amount I hunt it's not worth an extra $150 for the next model. My money goes into guns.


sorry I should have explained that in my country I have to deal with lots of wind and this call just doesnt cut it. Hope it works for u. You would be well advised to load some more coyote vocals tho as the basics are just that ....way too basic.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

C2C said:


> sorry I should have explained that in my country I have to deal with lots of wind and this call just doesnt cut it. Hope it works for u. You would be well advised to load some more coyote vocals tho as the basics are just that ....way too basic.


Will do! Which would you recommend. I've only ever used hand calls. What is your standard starting set for this time of year? I'll be hunting the rockies, and the prairie to the east. So foothills included.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> Will do! Which would you recommend. I've only ever used hand calls. What is your standard starting set for this time of year? I'll be hunting the rockies, and the prairie to the east. So foothills included.


As a rancher I never get an early start because of chores , 10 would be probably earliest . However I have friends that are out and in their desired locations waiting for the sun to rise . I ve had great luck at the golden hour , last hour of daylight .. :m16:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, with a bad back, I would think you would be better off using a lower volume and move in less time. I still prefer to make closer stands and not so loud, and I have called in my share for 40 yrs.


Ed, I understand what your getting at, most of the coyotes I have called in where there within a few minutes, I think the longest was eleven minutes. The one morning I called in three coyotes in three stands, the total distance between the first stand and the last was one half mile. I am not sure if they heard the call from one stand to the other. I shot and killed the coyote on the first stand, shot and missed the second, and couldn't get a shot at the third, who was standing twenty feet away. I am pretty sure the second and third coyote heard the gun shots. I am all ears Ed... I still would like a little extra volume for stands like this one...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> Im well aware of the adage, it's one of my favorites. I have no illusions that the Wildfire 2 is a Prairie Blaster, but this one will suit my needs for the time being. Predator hunting is far from my main hobby. I plan to start 3-gun soon and my money is going into guns and optics for the time being. 35 sounds is plenty for my usage and infrequent trips.


It's all good Indiana Jones... Get out there and shoot some coyotes! Don't forget your camera.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I was just thinking about how spoiled I have become. just about any of the remote foxpro caller are better than the only tape cassette I use to use.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> Lol I was just thinking about how spoiled I have become. just about any of the remote foxpro caller are better than the only tape cassette I use to use.


 I agree !!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I bet when the tape cassettes came out... There were some fellas saying the same thing about their record players


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> Lol I bet when the tape cassettes came out... There were some fellas saying the same thing about their record players


What was wrong with 8 track ?? :fryingpan: :fryingpan: :fryingpan:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Were there 8 track predator calls?


----------

